# It is almost Chincoteague time ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The annual round up of the wild Chincoteague Ponies from Chincoteague National Wildlife Refuge on Assateague Island on Virginia's Eastern Shore has captured the hearts and minds of visitors for years. Volunteer firemen round up the ponies on Assateague Island and on the last Wednesday in July (before the last Thursday), swim them across the channel to Chincoteague Island where they rest before being paraded down Main Street to the carnival grounds. On the last Thursday of July, from 8:00 a.m. until noon, there is an auction held at the Carnival grounds to sell the foals born this year. Once purchased, the ponies can be transported anywhere in the United States as they have already been cleared for travel by the veterinarian.

Made famous by Marquerite Henry's book, Misty of Chincoteague, the wild Chincoteague Ponies have captured the hearts of people young and old. Come capture a part of the magic of Pony Penning. 

I have it marked again ... with a hope to make the trip ...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

In Alberta there are a lot of feral/wild horses, though they tend to be a larger size. A person needs to get a license and follow the regs but anyone can get some if they want. I haven't myself but I know some who have and they settled down remarkably well, they also tend to have much fewer problems.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I loved that book. I so badly wanted one of the ponies.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I know a couple times I talked my Dad into going and trying to buy one...yeah ok. But then that was many many years ago .......Do you still have to get a ticket to even bid? What is the average winning bid? I know I will not get one now due to being so far away........GOOD LUCK to those who get to go and take home one of these babies.


----------

